# Help with my fish stock



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

Hi!

My future tank is maturing at the moment (nitrogen cycle on it's way)

I'm just thinking about what to put in it and can't decide just now...

All I know is that I'll put a apistogramma of some sort (Agassizi most probably) So it'll be one male and 2-3 females as I have a Rio 125, this should be fine.

Then, maybe 5-6 Ottos, I'm still doubtfull about Corries as my tank will be heavily planted and i'm scared of what they are able to do to my setup.

Then, Schooling fish, and here, I'm lost, can't decide. I want something small and colourfull, and, obviously, from south america... 

I've seen so many, but can't decide.... What would you go for?

Please help me!


----------



## Rasbo (28 Jan 2014)

I really like the dwarf pencilfish Nannostomus Marginatus, mine tend to go around in a group.


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

Rasbo said:


> Nannostomus Marginatus


 
Nice one! Like the red ones from my research on google. 2 inches is the adult size, is that correct?
I would have loved womething smaller though.


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2014)

ivydree said:


> Nice one! Like the red ones from my research on google. 2 inches is the adult size, is that correct?
> I would have loved womething smaller though.


 ember Tetra, cardinals are sorely under appreciated. Corydoras pygmaeus ( sand substrate is a must)


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

Don't really like ember tetras, already had them and cardnals as well. I actually found that they didn't school that much either...

The more i look at Nannostomus Marginatus the more I like it....
I think we're onto a winner here....

Unless someone's got something else...


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2014)

Has to be south American?


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2014)

Sorry to do this to you , but how about

Nannostomus mortenthaleri?

They are rare, expensive and beautiful


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

Well, I'm trying to stay there as much as possible.
Plants will be south american (except a few anubias maybe) and fishes will be as well I guess.
Unless, as I said, I really fall in love with anther species that really as something special.


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Nannostomus mortenthaleri


 
Yessssss!!! I've seen them, they are just stunning.

Unfortunately, I'm not ready to sell a  kidney to get a schoal of those....  I'll have to check at LFS if they have some and how much they cost...


----------



## KrishP (28 Jan 2014)

what about green neons, a little bit similar to cardinals, but they are small and I found they shoal better than cardinals when in a large'ish group.

Edit: I just remembered have you seen marbled hatchetfish? They usually stay near the top of the tank where they shoal.
P.s. you would need to have a tank cover, there good jumpers!


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2014)

I've never seen one in a shop, but online £8 + per fish.  they also require seriously soft water


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

KrishP said:


> shoal


 
Sorry, is it shoal? I read school here and there... 

Sorry! I'm so bad!


----------



## KrishP (28 Jan 2014)

ivydree said:


> Sorry, is it shoal? I read school here and there... Sorry! I'm so bad!


I'm not sure  I was always told "shoal" in the shops lol


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

I'll have to check my dictionnary tonight. Anyhow if my spelling is wrong, please forgive me...  I'll have a look at green tetras, not really fond of Hatchetfish...


----------



## roadmaster (28 Jan 2014)

Threadfin rainbow's look nice albeit from wrong continent.


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

I'm scared that adding fishes from asia will look odd if everything else is from South America.
And I want my apisto to be the star!


----------



## stu_ (28 Jan 2014)

Something cheap, just in case your Apisto's go homicidal mental if/when they spawn....


----------



## ivydree (28 Jan 2014)

stu_ said:


> Something cheap, just in case your Apisto's go homicidal mental if/when they spawn....


Well said! I actually thought about that already... 
I'll see how expensive fish that I like are and we'll see from there.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Feb 2014)

saw some Nannostomus mortenthaler in a store today, they looked stunning, saw how much they were be and ran a mile! I went with cardinals and ember tetras, a variety of shrimp and corydoras black schultzei, i was tempted by neon green rasbora, albeit they are the wrong continent for you.


----------



## ivydree (3 Feb 2014)

Hey!

i'm orientating towards Nannostomus Marginatus. Just need to see if my LFS got some... Fingers crossed.

First thing I'll had though will be ottos I think. is it a good idea or is it too fragile?

++


----------



## roadmaster (3 Feb 2014)

Oto's do better for me once the tank is a few month's old.
I consider all the otocinclus to be fragile, due in large part to stress from capture/shipping,and then acclimation to dealer tank's and then once more to your tank /my tank.


----------



## darren636 (3 Feb 2014)

Otos last


----------



## ivydree (3 Feb 2014)

Okay! I'll start with shrimps I think.... Or....
Aw well I'll see what I can find... Too many things to do!!!


----------



## quaders (4 Feb 2014)

hi, have you thought about rummynose tetra, they stick together and look fantastic !


----------



## ivydree (4 Feb 2014)

quaders said:


> rummynose tetra


 
Yes, I did... Just thought they were too "classic"...


----------



## ivydree (10 Feb 2014)

People!

I bought 10 Nannostomus Marginatus at the week end.

Brilliant little fish, they just keep together at all times; already thinking about getting 10 more.... 

They actually stick to the surface at the moment, not really enclined to visit the tank, especially when lights on. We'll see how they evolve.

I'll post picture ASAP for thos who care...


----------



## Ravenswing (11 Feb 2014)

ivydree said:


> I bought 10 Nannostomus Marginatus at the week end.


 
Good choice! Congrats! Lovely, active and interesting little fish! Mine goes around the tank alone too, but mainly sticked to the surface so I count it as "surface species". Pics? Yes please!

Best wishes, Maria


----------



## ivydree (11 Feb 2014)

Yup, Only thing is I don't have enough plants at the mo. I think they try to hide but can't find any shelter.
I'll get the rest of the plants this week hopefully.


----------

